# Am I a bad heggie mom?



## FunkyDinoRawr (Aug 6, 2014)

I adopted Clover from another family (we think he's about 10 months old), and the woman said he was her "sweet boy" and stuff like that.
Currently I've had him for almost 2 months.
He loves his cage, and occasionally I can pick him up without him balling or huffing. But when we cuddle, I try to pet hime and he'll quill or huff (or both).
I've put one of my shirts in with his cage, I handle him daily, when I handle him, I hold him for a bit then put him on my lap in a cozy blanket for some cuddles for a while.
But even after all this, he doesn't seem very comfortable with me: huffs when I pet him, or when I really move around, shy to light, doesn't like being around other people, etc.
Does anyone have any comments, tips, etc on how I could socialize him to me better? Am I doing anything wrong?
Pics below are my boy!
Thank you guys!!


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

From reading what others have posted, some hedgies just don't like to be petted in certain areas- or at all! 
You aren't doing anything wrong, all of that is typical hedgehog behavior. They will never be perfectly sweet and innocent. 
Keep doing what you are doing, and you really just have to accept that they are prey animals and that this is normal! 
You aren't a bad mom at all


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Two months is a pretty short time. I am going on two months with my adults adoptees and while one is wonderfully sweet the other is currently in my lap hissing and popping every time I move. I bribe her with treats and sometimes she is okay, other times she is like she is now, jumpy and unsavory. But that's okay and I love her anyway. I just try to do things like touch her paws while she's sleeping to make nail trimmings less stressful and get her used to movements and sounds.

You aren't a bad mom at all. Some hedgehogs just take a while to come around. Keep working with him.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

He's just bein' a hedgie.


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

you are doing everything you should be. me and my gf have had bell are hog, 4 months now, and she has just started letting me pick her up without running off. ( she loves being picked up and cuddled by the gf lol, just not me ). now she still does most times but with a few treats and lots of patients she will come back out. 


this is all just in the past month and 1/2 she has been coming around for us! so I would say you are doing everything fine. you have a vary cute hog also :grin:


----------

